# Seeking lease for two



## nick_o_demus (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking for a hunting lease with two openings for my dad and I. Deer and turkey. Anyone have any openings? We are ethical hunters and will abide by any rules of a camp and will help at any clean up/ camp maintenance day. Please PM me if you need members. Would prefer to be within 1.5 hours of Atlanta but if the property is right we will come further. 

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## nick_o_demus (Mar 1, 2017)

Bump


----------



## nick_o_demus (Mar 9, 2017)

bump


----------

